# Making CO2 drop checker solution



## Matt Warner (6 Jan 2012)

Hi, I was wondering what do you need to add to 4dkh water to make a drop checker reagent. Can I add ph solution from a test kit? If not then where do I get the bromo blue to add to the water
Thanks


----------



## Alastair (6 Jan 2012)

Ph regent is fine mate. I use the Api bromo blue regent from their ph test kit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Warner (6 Jan 2012)

Thanks mate. Which reagent is it, the normal one or high range one?


----------



## Alastair (6 Jan 2012)

It's the 6.0-7.6 mate. It's by Hagen sorry so nutrafin. Not Api derr. You can also use the jbl solution too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Warner (6 Jan 2012)

Will the api low range ph reagent work?


----------



## Alastair (6 Jan 2012)

Possibly not mate as if your ph is above 6 it won't register the change until your co2 is in the low range below 6 id have thought. Worth a search on google or a quick thread on here mate 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish (6 Jan 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> It's the 6.0-7.6 mate. It's by Hagen sorry so nutrafin. Not Api derr. You can also use the jbl solution too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What about the sera one ? Lol.  I got sera test master kit (of course !!)


----------



## GHNelson (7 Jan 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Alastair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try it... if you add it to the 4dkh fluid in your drop checker wait for 20 minutes if it turns Blue it could be okay.
Don't hold me to that though  
Put it in the aquarium if it reacts this should be a better reading than using aquarium water.
You could do this, till you get the proper Bromo blue.
hoggie


----------



## ghostsword (7 Jan 2012)

Aquaessentials is selling the complete solution for a bargain, so much that I have ordered 5 bottles.

I do have 4dk solution, but this is much easier, just pour it on the drop checker and walk away.


___________________________


----------

